# Hohe Rechnung wegen Dialer 090090000929



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

HI!

Heute kam eine nette Rechnung vom rosa Riesen.
Die haben mir 52euronen extra für eine Nummer geschickt die ich vom Telefon nie angewählt habe,geschweige denn vom Internet da ich DSL-Flat besitze. Die Nummer ist 090090000929.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen wie man am besten gegen sowas vorgeht?
Ich denke bei sowas die Telekom anzurufen bringt nix (hatte schonmal den Fall),die sagen nur bezahlen und dann krieg ich das Geld "irgendwann" zurückgebucht.

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## sascha (29 Januar 2005)

> hatte schonmal den Fall



Was war denn damals die Ursache?

Im Übrigen ist die von Dir genannte Nummer eine Nummer, die ausnahmsweise mal klar einem einzigen Dialer zuzuordnen ist:



			
				Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde schrieb:
			
		

> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000929-1584252 vom : Nov 17 2004 3:46PM
> Adressierungsmerkmal : www.ringle(...).net
> Hash - Wert :EE329BB504462C93BA89FC211883C36A243FAA78
> Dateiname : vcl-4981481.exe
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

HI!

Wow so schnell hatte ich keine Antwort erhofft.

Der Grund für die damalige Auseinandersetzung waren diese 01379-Nummern.
Jedenfals hatte ich damals ungefähr 10mal angerufen aber über 50 Verbindungen in Rechnung gestellt bekommen.
Raus kam dabei das ich innerhalb von 2Sekunden den Hörer auflegen musste,neuwählen und gleich eine Verbindung haben musste, was meiner Meinung nach auch mit den modernsten Telefon unmöglich ist.

ich habe jetzt auch noch andere Nummern gefunden einmal die endung
-930 und -931.

Was würdest du mir denn jetzt für eine Vorgehensweise gegen die Rechnung empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Januar 2005)

@tohell

erst einmal: schau Dir mal den Thread zur Rufnummer 0900-90000930 an (ein bischen weiter unten im Forum). Da geht es um den selben Anbieter, und da wird ein netter nicht-gesetzeskonformer Einwahldialog plus ein Trojaner, der im Zusammenhang mit dem Dialer steht, erwaehnt. Meine Einschaetzung: der Dialer ist hoechst dubios, dass weiss aber anscheinend auch die Regulierungsbehoerde, frage dort doch mal nach.
Wenn Du DSL Flat benutzt, haengt dann noch ein Modem am Rechner? 

Allgemein zur ersten Hilfe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Verlinkt von dort wird u.a. der Ratschlag gegeben:


> Sind Sie sicher, dass niemand bewusst von Ihrem Anschluss aus Mehrwertnummern angewählt, oder über einen Dialer verursacht hat, zahlen Sie nur den unstrittigen Anteil der Telefonrechnung.


Zur Erklaerung: wer Geld fordert, ist beweispflichtig, das gilt auch fuer eine Rueckforderung, wenn Du gezahlt hast.

Wenn Du viel Zeit zum Lesen hast, technisch erinnert das Teil an den Dialer mit der Rufnummer 0900-90000928 und 0900-90000606, suche mal im Forum nach den entsprechenden (recht langen) Threads...

Viel Erfolg,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2005)

Die Regulierungsbehörde ist meines Wissens informiert, bitte dringend dort melden und Bezug nehmen auf die postings in diesem Thread:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8864

insbesondere auf die offensichtlich der RegTP vorliegenden Belege:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89980#89980
hinweisen.

Ratsam vieleicht auch eine Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Betroffenen aus dem erwähnten thread, damit die Beschwerde bei der RegTP gleich an die richtige Stelle kommt. Weiss nicht, ob die RegTP sonst so schnell nachvollziehen kann, dass es da einen Zusamenhang geben könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

HI!

Das heisst also ich soll den unstrittigen Betrag bezahlen und den Rest einbehalten?
Die Telekom wird mich dann höchstwahrscheinlich wieder mit zig Mahnungen und telefonaten nerven.Was kann man denn denen an den Kopf werfen?
Und mit der RegTP was kann man da noch anstellen?

Entschuldigt bitte meine Unwissenheit,das letzte mal hat mir die Verbraucherzentrale beigestanden.
Werde mich auf jeden Fall noch ein bisschen im Forum einlesen.

Danke


----------



## sascha (29 Januar 2005)

> Das heisst also ich soll den unstrittigen Betrag bezahlen und den Rest einbehalten?



Bilde dir Deine Meinung aus dem Gesagten/Geschriebenen. Individuelle Rechtsberatung kann/darf dieses Forum nicht leisten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2005)

Tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst also ich soll den unstrittigen Betrag bezahlen und den Rest einbehalten?


http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/09/index.html


			
				tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom wird mich dann höchstwahrscheinlich wieder mit zig Mahnungen und telefonaten nerven.Was kann man denn denen an den Kopf werfen?


 Popcorn.


			
				tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit der RegTP was kann man da noch anstellen?


http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/fs.html



			
				tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich auf jeden Fall noch ein bisschen im Forum einlesen.


 Ist vielleicht im Moment nicht das Dringendste, hast genug Arbeit, wenn Du die erste Hilfe liest 

P.S.: Ist noch irgendwas weiteres bekannt/vorliegend? (Der Dialer? Die Seite? Auffällige Ereignisse, Dateien? 
siehe dazu
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90687#90687

Viel Glück!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

HI mal wieder!

Noch mal ne kleine Frage für die,die sich mit der RegTP seite auskennen.
Wenn ich die Nummer in diese Suchmachine eingebe erscheint ganz unten
das Datum der Zuteilung.

Ist damit das Datum gemeint an dem die Leutz diese Nummer bekommen haben?
Die Verbindungen auf meiner Rechnung sind nämlich auch vor diesem Datum berechnet.

@Sascha 
Die Datenbank der RegTP hat mir jetzt aber einen anderen Inhalteanbieter ausgespuckt als du in deinem Post geschrieben hast,hab ich da was falsch gemacht?

THX @ all


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2005)

ToHell schrieb:
			
		

> @Sascha
> Die Datenbank der RegTP hat mir jetzt aber einen anderen Inhalteanbieter ausgespuckt



RegTP  DB 
da kommt genau der Dialer, den Sascha beschrieben hat mit dem Inhalteanbieter 
 es gibt für diese Nummer  90090000929 auch nur einen Dialer (die führende Null nicht mit eingeben ) 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2005)

@mods: kann man bitte im Threadtitel die Nummer einfügen? Ich find diesen thread immer nie 

_ done   _


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

HI!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Möcht mal wissen auf welchen falschen Knopf ich da gedrückt habe,da kam nämlich ein Anbieter aus den USA.
War auch heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale.
Die 20 Euros(hat damals 10 Mark gekostet) hätt ich auch in Kippen investieren können.
Kam das selbe dabei raus als was ich eh schon aus dem Forum wusste.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

Hups in der Hast vergessen den Namen hinzuschreiben

Sorry


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Möcht mal wissen auf welchen falschen Knopf ich da gedrückt habe,da kam nämlich ein Anbieter aus den USA.
> ...


was du meinst, ist wahrscheinlich die Firma, die den Dialer registriert hat. 


> Mr
> J*K*
> 85 West Street
> New York 10016
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

HI!

Jetzt noch mal ne andere Frage:

Es wird ja immer die Technische Prüfung nach §16 TKV gefordert.

Können die nicht einfach mal vor der Haustür stehen und sagen:
" Hier sind wir um die technische Prüfung zu machen wir würden gerne mal ihren PC inspizieren".

CU


----------



## Dino (15 Februar 2005)

Die können (und sollen mal ihre technische Anlage prüfen. Das war es aber auch schon. Inhalte Deines Rechners gehen die nix an, wenn Du es nicht willst. Ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ein "Fernmeldeexperte" von sich aus mit Deinem Rechner auseinandersetzen will.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Februar 2005)

ToHell schrieb:
			
		

> Können die nicht einfach mal vor der Haustür stehen und sagen:
> " Hier sind wir um die technische Prüfung zu machen wir würden gerne mal ihren PC inspizieren".



Schau mal in den Gesetzestext:

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__16.html



> Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben.


Dein Rechner steht in der Regel hinter dem allgemeinen Netzzugang und hat von daher mit der Prüfung nichts am Hut...


----------



## neodym (16 Februar 2005)

*090090000929*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine ähnlich hohe Rechnung wegen DER Nummer 090090000929 von der T-Kom bekommen. Meine Vorgehensweise als Anregung. Erst einal schriftlich der Rechnung widersprechen. Rechnung bezahlen bis auf den strittigen Betrag. Es kommt ein (vorgefertigter ?) Antwortbrief zurück it der  Bitte die Rechnung zu bezahlen, später kommt eine Mahnung. Beshchwerde bei RegTP mit Hinweis auf dieses Forum. Dann 2. Brief Argumentation illegaler Dialer. mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Möcht mal wissen auf welchen falschen Knopf ich da gedrückt habe,da kam nämlich ein Anbieter aus den USA.
War auch heute bei der Verbraucherzentrale.
Die 20 Euros(hat damals 10 Mark gekostet) hätt ich auch in Kippen investieren können.
Kam das selbe dabei raus als was ich eh schon aus dem Forum wusste.[/quote]
was du meinst, ist wahrscheinlich die Firma, die den Dialer registriert hat. 


> Mr
> J*K*
> 85 West Street
> New York 10016
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

Ich hab die gleichen Probleme. Mir wurde von der T-Com folgender Anbieter genannt:  Matrix Telecommunications.com Inc., Prenzlauer Allee 36, 10405 Berlin


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2005)

Die Firma MATRIX TELECOMMUNICATIONS.COM INC sitzt nicht in Berlin, sondern in Dover, Delaware, USA.
(einfach hier "matrix telecommunications" eingeben).

Die Adresse in Berlin könnte einer Person gehören, die da gut reinpasst - aber warum die eine kanadische Telefonnummer haben, verstehe ich noch nicht...
Bei Dialerconnections gehören solche Spielchen dazu - nicht umsonst bieten die meisten großen Dialerverklickerer gleich den Service der Briefkastenfirmengründung und des Rumpelstilzchen-Creatings dazu an...
Die RegTP macht bei diesem scheußlichen und lächerlichen Spiel mit - warum? Das müsste man mal die zuständigen Ministerien fragen... Oder auch nicht, die Antwort ist ja offensichtlich, auch wenn man sie nicht aussprechen darf...
Das Dialergeschäft läuft wie geschmiert.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2005)

*MATRIX TELECOMMUNICATIONS.COM INC*

Auch ich fand in meiner Telefonrechnung einen unerklärlichen Betrag mit der Bezeichnung PRS, hinter der sich obige Firma verbirgt. Ich habe die Dienste dieses Unternehmens nicht in Anspruch genommen. Wie die Verbindung zustande gekommen sein soll, ist mir unerklärlich, da mein PC durch 2 Viren- und Dialer-Abwehrprogramme geschützt ist. 
Ich möchte gegen die Telekom vorgehen und suche weitere Geschädigte, die mir folgende Fragen beantworten:
1. Name und Adresse?
2. Wann wurde die Verbindung zu obiger Firma aufgebaut?
3. Welche Kosten sind entstanden?
4. Wann wurde die Telekom von dem Vorfall informiert?
Eventuell noch: 5. Welche Webseite betreibt eigentlich die obige Firma?
Zuschriften bitte an [email protected]
Vielen Dank im voraus!

_E-Mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte gegen die Telekom vorgehen....


Wieso gegen die Telekom? Die treiben nur das Geld ein, solange es noch Registrierungen in den Datenbanken der RegTP gibt - das ist deren Job! Die Bösewichte sind andere. Lies doch mal diese Threads hier, die gehören da dazu:

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96297#96297
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8864


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bösewichte sind


..............auch


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> andere.


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2005)

Angelehnt an den Nachbarthread sehe ich da schon gewissen Handlungsbedarf auch gen den Eintreibern. Aber das einzige, weswegen man Verdachtsmomente hinsichtlich der T-Com aussprechen könnte, wäre die Geldwäsche. Doch hierzu scheitert es mEn am hauptsächlichen Tatbestandsmerkmal, dem Wissen um die ursächliche Straftat. Bei der T-Com wird abgearbeitet, ohne Blick nach links oder rechts - nur der Umsatz ist entscheidend. Aber strafrechtlich relevant wird das so nicht!


----------



## Der Jurist (7 März 2005)

Blick in § 261 Abs. 5 StGB erhöt die Rechtskenntnis. Leichtfertigkeit genügt. Kein Vorsatz für Geldwäsche im Wissen und Wollen der Vortat notwendig, Augen zu reicht.

Das ist das Gemeine an der Sache: Du muss nur Geldwäsche blubbern bzw. dass irgendwer Geld für einen Betrüger einsammle und -  schnapp -   die Falle ist zu. Sehr hinterhältig formuliert. Warum wohl haben die Banken sich genaue Grenzen geben lassen, ab denen sie tätig werden müssen. Die wollen nicht leichtfertig in die Geldwaschmaschine geraten.


----------



## Counselor (7 März 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Du muss nur Geldwäsche blubbern bzw. dass irgendwer Geld für einen Betrüger einsammle und -  schnapp -   die Falle ist zu.


Aber besser, man tut Butter bei de Fische. Sonst kommt die Ausrede, das hören wir täglich von dutzenden zahlungsunwilligen Schuldnern, die Leistungen bezogen haben.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ... und - schnapp -  die Falle ist zu...





			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber besser, man tut Butter bei de Fische.


Das ist dann schon wieder der nächste springende Punkt - um den Geldwäscheverdacht zu zementieren braucht es unbedingt den gerichtsfesten Nachweis der ursprünglichen Katalogstraftat. Die gefundenen Beweise müssen (bei Computerdelikten) durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen mit einem positiven Gutachten belegt werden. Solange dieses den Starfverfolgern nicht vorliegt, wird es wohl kaum möglich sein, die ursächliche Straftat gerichtsverwertbar zu beweisen. Ohne Grundstarftat ist es mEn Essig mit der Geldwäsche. Außerdem verlangt dar Tatbestand der Geldwäsche unbedingt nach einer definitiven Zuordnung eines Schadens und die strafrechtliche Verfolgung genau eines (oder mehrerer) schädigender Ereignisse - es reicht nicht, wenn sich einfach nur die Geschädigten bei der RegTP beschweren und sich zivil mit der T-Com um die Anbietervergütung aus der missbrauchten Mehrwertnummer streiten.

Bei der hier vorliegenden Problematik um den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern i. S. "_Matrix_" muss dringend dazu aufgerufen werden, dass die Geschädigten eine Anzeige erstatten und ihre Rechner für ein entsprechendes Gutachten zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 März 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> .... Aber besser, man tut Butter bei de Fische. Sonst kommt die Ausrede, das hören wir täglich von dutzenden zahlungsunwilligen Schuldnern, die Leistungen bezogen haben.


Klar ist es besser, wenn man den Vortrag substantiieren kann. Je mehr Fakten vorgetragen werden, desto näher ist der Geldeintreiber auch an der Geldwäsche dran.

Aber zum Zeitpunkt der Abrechnung ist meist noch offen, ob eine Vortat zur Geldwäsche gegeben  ist. Das Problem ist die Ungewissheit. Diese wiegt für den Geldeintreiber aber besonders schwer. Er spielt  Strafrechts-Roulette.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Das ist dann schon wieder der nächste springende Punkt - um den Geldwäscheverdacht zu zementieren braucht es unbedingt den gerichtsfesten Nachweis der ursprünglichen Katalogstraftat. Die gefundenen Beweise müssen (bei Computerdelikten) durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen mit einem positiven Gutachten belegt werden. Solange dieses den Starfverfolgern nicht vorliegt, wird es wohl kaum möglich sein, die ursächliche Straftat gerichtsverwertbar zu beweisen.  ....


Katalog-Vortat ist auch richtig. Durch Strafanzeigen und die Zurverfügungstellung der Rechner die Ermittlungsbehörden unterstützen, habe ich als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt.   :holy:


----------



## immo2 (7 März 2005)

> Bei der hier vorliegenden Problematik um den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern i. S. "Matrix" muss dringend dazu aufgerufen werden, dass die Geschädigten eine Anzeige erstatten und ihre Rechner für ein entsprechendes Gutachten zur Verfügung stellen.



Da muß die Polizei den Rechner erstmal wollen... :roll:

Obwohl man mich bei Vorsprache extra an den "Dialer-Experte" (O-Ton) verwies, meinte dieser auch auf wiederholtes nachfragen, daß ich meinen Rechner nicht vorbeibringen müßte und ich ruhig die Festplatte formatieren kann wenn ich vorher den Dialer auf Diskette kopier... 

Alles andere hätte den "Experten" wahrscheinlich zuviel Arbeit verursacht...  :argue:


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2005)

immo2 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß die Polizei den Rechner erstmal wollen... :roll:
> 
> Obwohl man mich bei Vorsprache extra an den "Dialer-Experte" (O-Ton) verwies, meinte dieser auch auf wiederholtes nachfragen, daß ich meinen Rechner nicht vorbeibringen müßte und ich ruhig die Festplatte formatieren kann wenn ich vorher den Dialer auf Diskette kopier...


... das ist dilettantisches Gewurschtl, wo nix hinten bei raus kommt. Der Dialerexperte ist wahrwscheinlich der, der als erster zu Hause einen PC hatte.  :evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> immo2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gab doch eigentlich inzwischen schon genug Dialerfälle... Werden Polizisten da nicht irgendwie vorbereitet? Bei einem Einbruch sagt die Polizei ja auch nicht "Räumen sie mal auf und putzen sie die Türklinken, Hauptsache Sie haben den aufgebrochenen Tresor fotografiert". Mein Land!


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Werden Polizisten da nicht irgendwie vorbereitet?


Von wem denn?




_Weitere Diskussion scheuend!_


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.deutsche-krimi-autoren.de/goedecke.htm  :holy:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2005)

si tacuissem...
Aber naja, ist schon passiert. Schade, denn immo hatte offenbar einiges auf dem Rechner
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89815#89815
was interessant wäre.
bitter, aber that's life...
(and art)
P.S.: Heute wieder interessante Telefongespräche geführt...


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

> Datensatz gefunden Suchergebnis:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000930-1584254 vom : Nov 17 2004 3:52PM Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.
> ...



Gilt für die 929-931 

*[Virenscanner: Namen und Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

Moin Leutz  !

Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch an das Gezacker mit der Tele..... das ich hatte.
Dreisterweise flattert mir doch heute ein Brief ins Haus von den Anwälten
des Rosa Riesen.

Neuerdings wollen sie nur noch 36Eur + 30 Eur Anwaltsgebühren.
Wie frech muss man da eigentlich sein? Ich hatte alles eingeleitet sprich Widerspruch,Hinweis zur RegTP,Leitungsprüfung blablabla.

Die Krönung des ganzen ist aber das nicht mal 1 einzige Mahnung von denen rüberkam.
Frist ist bis 26.4, dann folgt die Zwangsvollstreckung.

Was würdet ihr mir jetzt raten? Zur Verbraucherberatung wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr da das letzte Gespräch mit diesen Leuten auch sehr fruchtbar war.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die weitere Hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2005)

Tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Die Krönung des ganzen ist aber das nicht mal 1 einzige Mahnung von denen rüberkam.
> Frist ist bis 26.4, dann folgt die Zwangsvollstreckung.


Ohne gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid , ohne  Titel?  Schon "schick" , was hier so alles vom Stapel gelassen wird....

cp


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 April 2005)

Tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Frist ist bis 26.4, dann folgt die Zwangsvollstreckung.


Genau lesen, da steht drin (zumindest wenns immer noch der gleiche Schrieb ist wie vor einem guten Jahr, hab auch so ein Exemplar in der Sammelmappe, vielleicht hats irgendwann Sammlerwert): dann wird das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eingeleitet, dass ggfs, zur Zwangsvollstreckung führt (oder so ähnlich). Zwangsvollstreckung gibts erst nach Zustellung des Mahnbescheids, wenn diesem nicht widersprochen wurde, bzw ein Widerspruch gerichtlich für nichtig erkannt wurde.
Die Frage ist sicherlich, wie weiter vorgehen. Wenn ordentlich widersprochen wurde (Nachweis ist wichtig!), könnte man sicherlich bis zur Zustellung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids warten, und diesem dann widersprechen, mit dem Hinweis auf die inzwischen zurückgenommene Registrierung. Dann wird der Anspruch der Telekom ggfs gerichtlich geprüft, und dabei dürfte die Telekom ziemlich wenig Chancen haben ob der gegenwärtigen Rücknahme der Registrierung.
Alternativ wäre es auch möglich, sich mal mit den Seilschaften der Telekom in Verbindung zu setzen, und ihnen direkt mitzuteilen (z.B. per Fax), dass sie dabei sind, für einen nicht-registrierten Dialer Gebühren einzutreiben und ggfs mit einer Anzeige wg Geldwäsche rechnen müssen, wenn sie weiterhin auf ihren Forderungen beharren. 
Hab dieses Vorgehen damals in meinem Falle gewählt, dann sind die ziemlich schnell eingeknickt und haben ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht auf die Forderungen verzichtet.
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2005)

Tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet ihr mir jetzt raten?



Den Hinweis an den Forderungssteller, dass seit 15.03.2005 von der RegTP ein Rechungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot augesprochen worden ist. Siehe hier bei den Maßnahmen zu der/n Nummer/n.

Die zähe Informationsfluss bei der DTAG und dem ihr angeschlossenen Forderungsdurchsetzungsunternehmen ist (scheint´s) kein Kraut gewachsen. Wahrscheinlich braucht es dort ab und an die von TSCN empfohlene Keule, obwohl derartige Drohungen dort wohl niemanden zu interesseiren scheinen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2005)

HI!

Das heisst also ich sollte per einschreiben denen schreiben das die registrierung zurückgezogen wurde und das die Geforderten Zahlungen aufgrund der Rücknahme der Registrierung durch die RegTP nichtig sind?

Wenn ich das richtig lese steht da "Bescheid vom 09.03.2005",die Rechnung um die es geht war aber von Januar.Gilt das Rückwirkend?

Sorry wenn ich euch langsam nerven sollte aber nirgendswo bekommt man Hilfe bei so einem Fall   .

Danke schonmal

P.S.: Hat vielleicht einer MSN,AIM oder ICQ?Da könnte man das ganze vielleicht einfacher verhackstückeln


----------



## sascha (13 April 2005)

@Tohell

Sorry, aber ein bisschen nachdenken musst Du selbst. Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht, da verboten.


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2005)

> Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht, da verboten.



Ups sorry wusste ich nicht.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2005)

Tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vielleicht einer MSN,AIM oder ICQ?Da könnte man das ganze vielleicht einfacher verhackstückeln


...wozu noch weitere Kontakte? Nach Anmeldung hier im Forum gibt es die Möglichkeit der privaten Nachricht (PN).


----------



## Dialerhasser (14 April 2005)

HI!



> wozu noch weitere Kontakte? Nach Anmeldung hier im Forum gibt es die Möglichkeit der privaten Nachricht



Das schon aber 



> Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht, da verboten.



Deshalb will ich hier niemanden irgendwo reinreiten,der dann später Probleme bekommt wegen mir.

Jetzt mal registriert  

MFG


----------



## DNA2 (14 April 2005)

Tohell schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wenn ich euch langsam nerven sollte aber nirgendswo bekommt man Hilfe bei so einem Fall   .


Doch. Bei vielen Rechtsanwälten und den Verbraucherzentralen, wenn's konkret werden muss.
Allgemein: Hier.


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2005)

@ DNA2, der Tohell ist jetzt (wahrscheinlich) der Dialerhasser und ist mit PN von mir bereits eingedeckt.


----------



## Dialerhasser (14 April 2005)

HI!

Jawoll Reducal so isses  .
Allerdings muss man zu DNA sagen: Wenns hart auf hart geht gleich zum Rechtsanwalt.
Die Verbraucherzentralen (zumindest die bei uns) kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen.
Erstmal haben sie überhaupt keine Zeit,dann bekommt man einen Termin 4 wochen später (was bei einer Fristandrohung nicht wirklich hilfreich ist)
und dann kosts noch 20 Euro (hatte damals 10 Mark gekostet)!!!!!!
Lieber gleich zum RA da kostet das erste Gespräch soweit ich weiss nix.
Ausserdem machts einen guten Eindruck wenn Post mit dem Briefpapier vom Anwalt zu denen flattert.

MFG


----------



## Der Jurist (15 April 2005)

@ Dialerhasser

 Klick hier und schau, ob Du einen Rechtsanwalt in Deiner Nähe findest.

Übrigens eine erste ausführlche Beratung kostet auch beim RA und ein Brief gleichgar.  :holy:


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2005)

Dialerhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentralen (zumindest die bei uns) kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen.
> MFG



Nur mal aus Interesse, wo ist denn "bei uns" etwa gelegen ?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 April 2005)

Dialerhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal haben sie überhaupt keine Zeit,dann bekommt man einen Termin 4 wochen später (was bei einer Fristandrohung nicht wirklich hilfreich ist) und dann kosts noch 20 Euro (hatte damals 10 Mark gekostet)!!!!!!


Wo ist das denn so, von wegen Termin? 



			
				Dialerhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber gleich zum RA da kostet das erste Gespräch soweit ich weiss nix.


Quatsch! Wir sind nicht die Caritas. Der Preis liegt in etwa dort, was auch die VZ nimmt. Und das ist auch ok so - es gibt ja auch Leistung. Du sagst ja selbst: "Wenn's hart auf hart kommt" ... 



			
				Dialerhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem machts einen guten Eindruck wenn Post mit dem Briefpapier vom Anwalt zu denen flattert.


Darauf würde ich mich bei der Anbieterklientel nicht verlassen, da haben die ein recht dickes Fell. 
Aber die Argumente sind vom RA vielleicht besser ...


----------



## Teleton (15 April 2005)

Ich kenn nur die Verbraucherzentralenpreise von NRW . Da geht man ohne Termin hin, eine Beratung kostet  6,- Euro. Vertretung  kostet 18,- Euro. 

Nur wenns vom Anwalt bearbeitet wird ists teurer.


----------



## Dialerhasser (16 April 2005)

HI allesamt!

Also:
Bei uns gelegen meinte ich Hessen genauer gesagt Region Darmstadt.

@Katzenhai
Die Erfahrungen mit der VZ hatte ich genauso im Februar erlebt.
Zur groben Information mal hingefahren , meinen Fall vorgetragen und dann gesagt bekommen das ich für sowas einen Termin machen müsste.
Das Ende vom Lied war halt das ich 20 minuten ,wie auswendig gelernt, ohne Pause vollgelabert wurde und als ich dann näher drauf eingehen wollte was ich denn noch machen sollte darauf verwiesen wurde das die gute noch einen Termin hat.
Vielleicht hatte sie auch einen schlechten tag.
Ich will damit nicht alle VZ über einen Kamm scheren,das waren halt meine Erfahrungen in Darmstadt.

Zum RA:
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich schonmal Proleme.Da war das ganze beim RA in einem Gespräch erledigt und es hatte nix gekostet.
War aber auch 2003 oder 2004. Mag sein das es mittlerweile anders ist.
Ich habe mittlerweile Rechtschutz da kratzt mich es nicht was es kostet  .

Vielleicht noch ein Bespiel zum dicken Fell.
Meine Freundin bestellte etwas bei einem grossen Versandhaus.
Paket kam total demoliert.
Zurückgeschickt mit Verweis das es total im A.... ist und das wir einen neuliefrung wollten.
Ohne weitere Post vom Versandhaus kam dann eine Inkassofirma auf uns zu.
Zum RA geflitzt,der Breif aufgesetzt und schon hatten wir unser Geld ohne irgendwelchen weiteren Briefverkehr.

Das artet ja zum Mega-Thread aus :lol: 

MFG


----------

